# goes crazy when she meets other dogs on walks



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Let her sniff for a SECOND and then keep walking. Don't let her get to the point of craziness. If she starts going nuts before the dog even gets near you, go to the opposite side of the street. I wouldn't let her have the reward (getting to sniff and make buddy buddy with the dog) until she learns that she has to be calm about it. If you take her away each time she gets crazy it should help her learn that craziness = other side of the street.


----------



## iamswiss (Aug 6, 2009)

Unfortunately I can't really help. Bailey does the same thing and wants to play with any dog and gets all crazy and jumpy.
We got an Easy Walk harness and with this one she stopped the pulling almost completly. She still gets crazy a few times on our walks and jumps up on me and bites me and the leash, mostly if I walk her alone. When I am with my son in the stroller (which is 90% of the time) she's doing a lot better. I bought a chain leash and now she's also doing better when she's alone with me.
I hope there are some suggestions from other owners about this topic.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I agree with Mssjnnfer. That is the same method that Victoria Stillwell used on a recent episode of "Me or the Dog".


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I agree with Mssjnnfer. That is the same method that Victoria Stillwell used on a recent episode of "Me or the Dog".


With Buddy the Jack Russell? :curtain:


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I've been working on the same thing with Ranger. At first I didn't let him meet other dogs since he was so unsure and I didn't want a bad experience, so I'd put him in a sit-stay until the other dog moved on. Ranger then started sitting and freezing anytime he saw another dog (even 3 blocks away). Now that he's had more socializing, everytime he sees a dog he wants to play play play. We usually keep walking at this point since I'm trying to teach him just because there's a dog around doesn't mean you lose your focus. 

Sometimes I'll do what the above poster said and let him sniff for a little while then walk on before anyone can initiate play. When we see other dogs across the street, I start doing more intricate walking patterns to keep his focus. Otherwise he puts his head down low, crouches and stares at them until they're out of sight. 

I'm hoping it's all part of a process. Keep away, socialize, play...and hopefully at some point he'll realize he can still focus and work when there's other dogs. I hope...


----------

